# Eheim 2215 newb.



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey i just just bought a used tank, and it came with this type of filter; 
I'm fairly new to canister filters, not to mention.. . that I've never actually owned one...

Anyways, the tank is in fair condition, and the filter also seems so as well. I'm planning on setting up the tank today (Wednesday June 17 2009) for cycling, and leave it cycling for a week and a half or so. But because I'm new to the whole canister idea, should I go check with the LFS before hand to see if the filter media is in good condition to use ? 

Also, I've been doing a lot of reading on the canister filtering and such, and I've come across that you have to literally "suck" on one of the ends, when you get the filter turned on or whatever. Is that really necessary? Or is it like regular filters where it will eventually fill itself up and run consistently? 

someone please help.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

jarvvvv said:


> Hey i just just bought a used tank, and it came with this type of filter;
> I'm fairly new to canister filters, not to mention.. . that I've never actually owned one...
> 
> Anyways, the tank is in fair condition, and the filter also seems so as well. I'm planning on setting up the tank today (Wednesday June 17 2009) for cycling, and leave it cycling for a week and a half or so. But because I'm new to the whole canister idea, should I go check with the LFS before hand to see if the filter media is in good condition to use ?
> ...


Was the media separated from the canister or has it been sitting in there wet for a period of time? If you open the canister, does it stink? If not, it's probably safe to use. If it does you need to do some cleaning in chlorinated water to kill all the bacteria that has taken over. Personally I would never use 'used' media and would buy it new.

In order to start the syphon on the canister it must be below the tank and yes, you must suck on the return line in order to 'prime' the canister. Don't worry... you don't have to mouth the water or anything... it will start to fill quickly with less effort than you would expect. As soon as it starts... stop sucking.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

You don't have to suck on the filter tubes at all. 

1. Leave the filter unplugged and put it on an upturned bucket on the floor. 
2. Have the intake and output hoses emptying into another bucket on the floor.
3. Fill the canister with water from the top; the two hoses should fill with water, too. 
4. Put the lid back on the filter and lift both hoses so the water doesn't leak out.
5. Put the filter back on the floor.
6. Attach the hoses to where you want them in the tank.
7. Start the filter. There will be some air bubbles, but that's normal.

That's all!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's faster to suck.

Set up your filter completely - leave empty of water.

Detach the outlet side at the quck connect (the valve with two taps on it) - suck on one end to start the siphon. 
Reconnect tubes before the canister fills - you probably have a good 30 - 40 seconds to do this.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

This conversation sucks.


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

overleaf said:


> Was the media separated from the canister or has it been sitting in there wet for a period of time? If you open the canister, does it stink? If not, it's probably safe to use. If it does you need to do some cleaning in chlorinated water to kill all the bacteria that has taken over. Personally I would never use 'used' media and would buy it new.
> 
> In order to start the syphon on the canister it must be below the tank and yes, you must suck on the return line in order to 'prime' the canister. Don't worry... you don't have to mouth the water or anything... it will start to fill quickly with less effort than you would expect. As soon as it starts... stop sucking.


the filter media itself doesn't stink, but the water inside it is almost completely drained out meaning it might stink eventually, no? And regarding using the 'used' filter media, is it not better, in terms of beneficial bacteria ?


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

I have the same filter on one of my tanks. Just have everything set up with the water in the canister below the tank. Plug it in and then turn the canister filter upside down to get rid of the air bubbles. You may have to shake it a few times.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

just use your fill hose and stick it on the end of the intake...this will force water into the line/filter and then out. Set everything where you want it first and then start it when full. Easy, no sucking or juggling filter positions, etc.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> just use your fill hose and stick it on the end of the intake...this will force water into the line/filter and then out. Set everything where you want it first and then start it when full. Easy, no sucking or juggling filter positions, etc.


No sucking required as above. That's what I do too, leave the intake part filled with water, empty canister and spraybar section emptied. Once you hook everything up, open up the valves and filter will get filled in through siphon, there could be some noise due to some air bubbles in impeller housing but eventually that will go away too.

If your filter canister is not completely below the tank bottom, you may have to suck!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

conix67 said:


> No sucking required as above. That's what I do too, leave the intake part filled with water, empty canister and spraybar section emptied. Once you hook everything up, open up the valves and filter will get filled in through siphon, there could be some noise due to some air bubbles in impeller housing but eventually that will go away too.
> 
> If your filter canister is not completely below the tank bottom, you may have to suck!


ditto 

*msg was too short, so now it should be fine*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

conix67 said:


> No sucking required as above. That's what I do too, leave the intake part filled with water, empty canister and spraybar section emptied. Once you hook everything up, open up the valves and filter will get filled in through siphon, there could be some noise due to some air bubbles in impeller housing but eventually that will go away too.
> 
> If your filter canister is not completely below the tank bottom, you may have to suck!


That only works if you're servicing a filter and the tubing was previously filled with water. Or you fill it then start the siphon - but then it's just faster to get it going by suction.

Just suck it up kid. Just stop when the water comes through. Unless you like mulm.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

jarvvvv said:


> the filter media itself doesn't stink, but the water inside it is almost completely drained out meaning it might stink eventually, no? And regarding using the 'used' filter media, is it not better, in terms of beneficial bacteria ?


If the media doesn't stink then it's fine to use if you trust the person you bought it from, I'd rinse it in tank water before using it though.

The bacteria needs an ammonia source to stay alive, seeded media is meant to be used quickly once remove from it's original system. If the media dries out at all (this will happen slower in a canister that is closed) the bacteria is surely dead.


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

THANKS !

to anyone who replied onto this thread. 
finally got the filter running with out a huge spill onto my carpet


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

So, a problem has occured with my filter =T
I would think that air from my air pump has gotten into the intake of my filter, and since I haven't been able to get it running back to normal again. I've tried both leaving the canister empty, and having it topped up. And still it doesn't seem to work. The problem that i come accross is that there is no suction coming the intake, and there are air bubbles still caught in the outake pipe. 

P.s: Riceburner, it's the same problem, but the resolution we came up with doesn't work .__."


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

scratch that..

after hours of trial and error of fixing the problem. 
it seems that I got it fixed ! =) 
I may have followed one of the solutions given here, but what i did was:

1. unplug filter
2. close / disconnect both intake and out take hoses hoses
3. bring it to bathtub
4. open outake hose/ remove lid
5. fill with water
6. add the lid - making sure its topped up, until water gushes out of outake hose
7. leave hose open and connect intake/ outake
8. plug in and SHAKE !


----------

